

Learning AngularJS: How to make an API call using factories - mkaziz
http://bugsnpieces.blogspot.com/2014/11/learning-angular-using-factory-to-make.html

======
mkoryak
This only works if you want to get the same search results over and over again
from different places.

This does not work if you want to make different searches.

Ive seen this pattern described before in angular blogs and wondered why
memoize wasnt used or mentioned

